# Does Clarkson really matter?



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

Lots of mentions of Top Gear and Clarkson being the defacto standard in motoring journalism on here. Also, people seem to be very concerned what he in particular has to say about the car. Personally speaking i think he's a) old b) lardy and c) a chain smoker. All of this means he has nothing in common with me which also means I couldn't give a hoot about his opinion. Just like I couldn't give a toss if Gordon Brown (also old, fat and probably a smoker) got in the GT-R and said it was fantastic.

So, do you REALLY care what he says? And when I say REALLY care, think long and hard about that. Would you buy a car based purely on what he says? Would you NOT buy a car cos he doesn't like it? You also have to take into account the volume weighted average of all the reviews. Most people have discredited the German reviews, raved about the JP, US and UK reviews though.

My vote is in, don't care about his opinion but interested just out of shear morbidness.


----------



## GT-Racer (Apr 4, 2008)

Depends on the weighting you assign to each reviewer!


----------



## Richbe (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't care, though I enjoy his procrastionations, but lots of people who are motoring ignorant (not necessarily through their own fault) will liston to his opinion.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

I think its more the delivery and the way the program is put together than anything else.
Top Gear or any other motoring magazine would never change my opinion on what car I would buy as for me, it is more of an emotional experience than having "the best".
For example, Mitsubishi Evo have always been better than Subaru's. I drove a Subaru as it did more for me when driving. That engine sound was fantastic whereas the Evo sounded like a hoover.
Read the articles but let your heart decide


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Agree with Bajie, he is entertaining, but I don't trust what he says. Sometimes he makes a good point, but other time the actual reviews of a car just aren't impartial enough to give you a clear view of what makes a car good or bad.

I'd trust my own decision over his - However, if it’s a car I'm interested in, and he likes it, makes me feel chuffed 

…scratch that, I’d take Cem’s review of a car over his any day of the week.


----------



## GTR FREAK! (May 15, 2008)

thats it Bajie, go with your heart. If you always buy cars with your head (like my brother does!) you will always have that element of regreat at the back of your mind. CAr re yes, made for a purpose however they are also made to enjoy. Clarkson has a favourite colour, food, film etc just as he has his favourite cars. It the GTR isnt one of his awel, but at the end of the day it has no real bearing as the buyers of the GTR will be enjoying it everyday they drive it and he wont!!


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

I care in as far as, he could influence initial residuals to a certain degree, but if he totally and utterly slates the car (which i doubt). Would i rethink until i'll driven one? 

Probably yes.

Slightly off topic but not totally. 

A good friend of mine was GM at a Chrysler / Jeep dealership. TG reviewed the Crossfire, a few weeks or so before official launch and slated it. My mate had a load of cancelled orders waiting for him the very next day, he wasnt happy, and not a big fan of clarksons to this day. Dont know why?


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

means nothing...the man has hated porsches for years and it hardly affected their sales.

Only since his driving has got a bit better does he now actually like them a bit..


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

He's good for a laugh but thats as far as it goes - his opinion is his to have even when he is being a pleb :blahblah:


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

peterpeter said:


> means nothing...the man has hated porsches for years and it hardly affected their sales.


Thats because the hamster loves them and does all the porsche reviews


----------



## paula8115624 (Apr 10, 2008)

Don't think his views will change any present GT-R owner anyway. I saw Jason Plato on Fifth Gear and he absolutely loved it. I rate his opinion higher as he was and is an actual professional driver not just a journalist!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

MacGTR said:


> Thats because the hamster loves them and does all the porsche reviews


Wasn't he hypnotised? :flame: :clap:


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

I'd like to think that he gives us an honest opinion based on his true feelings but I think he's too caught up in the politics of it all. Whatever his verdict the stats and sales figures alone say more than words. There is nothing anyone could say to make me cancel my order but it would be good if the R35 did get a good review on Top Gear because family and friends would then be able to appreciate why I'm spending a ridiculous amount of money on a car!


----------



## dwreid (Mar 2, 2008)

Still bought my Porsche Cayman S even after Clarkson's 'Coxster' review. Still a big fan of the Porsche and Clarkson as well. One's a great driver and you can guess for yourself which one that is. At the end of the day Top Gear is now a pure entertainment programme rather than a serious motoring show so more often than not it's now scripted for laughs rather providing an honest critique of the the car being tested. Got to admit it's great viewing and can't wait for his opinion on the GT-R. Whether it's good, bad or indifferent you can guarantee it will be entertaining.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

to us lot his opinion means nothing. he's going to say its the most competent, fastest, best handling car he's driven in ages... but it somehow lacks soul.

cue 15 years of Joe public accusing the R35 of being dull, much like us Skyline people were labelled with the "it drives itself"

mook


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

I like reading Evo magazine and would rate that as a better review than Clarkson's, although even then I take what they say with a pinch of salt...
If considering spending this sort of money on a car, I'd do my damndest to test drive it first


----------



## GarethK (Aug 29, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> to us lot his opinion means nothing. he's going to say its the most competent, fastest, best handling car he's driven in ages... but it somehow lacks soul.
> 
> cue 15 years of Joe public accusing the R35 of being dull, much like us Skyline people were labelled with the "it drives itself"
> 
> mook


You forgot 'desgined by the Playstation generation', and that 'the computer sorts everything out for you' etc.

Someone once told me they thought I would like more of a 'drivers' car, after all, all you do is point left and right and it does the rest.


----------



## neils45 (Mar 28, 2008)

His opinion is purely subjective....he slated the 350z when it was launched and still refers to it as a datsun.....the 350z is soooo bad I'm on my second one!...even if he turned round and said the GT-R was the worst car ever, I certainly would not think about dropping my order.

Still..Top Gear is a great great TV program and I'm really looking forward to what they think of the GT-R. JC used to love the previous Skylines!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

He`s already stated that its the car he is most looking forward to driving this year. He`s going to love it.


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Having read about it, seen it, touched it, heard it, I love it and I've ordered one..... BUT ............

I'm OLD! Should I stop taking notice of myself?

Tee-hee

322 Days to go!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

He will of course point out a few things he wont like on it but thats normal ,no car is perfect ,but the performance for what you pay for the 35 will I'm sure give it much + points on Clarksons review.


----------



## dawgmode (Oct 30, 2007)

well he liked tha r32 gtr.....im happy


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

jc is entitled to his opinion like the rest of us but at the end of the day i would not let his comments sway me either way.


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

I remember the 350Z review on Top Gear. Got some mates round, got some beers in and waited for the glowing review it was bound to get. Instead, he tested a Japanese import which was very different to the UK car and completely slated it - very embarrasing! Worse was to come, the next day, 5 of our customers cancelled their orders and forefeited their deposits!!!! I couldn't believe it!! In fairness, 3 of them saw the light after driving the UK car, but 2 of them were unwavering in their admiration of the JC review and refused a test drive! Mental. I think the GT-R will be different though...........


----------



## paula8115624 (Apr 10, 2008)

I hope so Ive had 4 350Z's so far and enjoy every minute. I am sure I will get the same if not more pleasure from the GT-R. I remember what JC said but I think he was wrong. I understand it was his opinion maybe they should take another look at their reviews with some of the owners of the cars.


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

paula8115624 said:


> I hope so Ive had 4 350Z's so far and enjoy every minute. I am sure I will get the same if not more pleasure from the GT-R. I remember what JC said but I think he was wrong. I understand it was his opinion maybe they should take another look at their reviews with some of the owners of the cars.


You might be interested in watching this! http://www.itv.com/CatchUp/Video/default.h...mp;Filter=19258

He finally comes clean about the 350Z review!!!! (It's a few minutes in)


----------



## Roly Atluap (Mar 11, 2008)

I have a lot of time for Clarkson in that he gave up writing for car mags in the past, as he wanted to write what he thought about a car and not have to write sychophnatic bollox due to the particular manufacturer buying advertising space in whichever mag the chosen review car was appearing.

He openly admits any review he does is based on his own opinions, not influenced by advertising, income etc etc.

Horses for courses, most folk would realise that they should go find out for themselves.

If I remember correctly, his main criticism of the 350Z was the engine drone & my own experience was that despite it ticking most boxes on a 2 seater sports coupe/cabrio, the exhaust note was dreadfully disappointing and dull. (horses for courses remember & fitting an after market exhaust may have improved it, but stock it was fecking awful)

The fact that so many people watch TG, that there is a thread around the TG lap time & this one kind of suggests it does matter what he says.

There isn't a perfect car, I'll listen to his criticisms as well as his praise on his review, but then I'll find out for myself, I might think it is the perfect car, but the guy next door might think its a **** ugly jap crap car. Each to their own, JC can't make or break a car on his own, but if he says its got faults and people also find them ealry on, it won't help a cars marketing :wavey:


----------



## neils45 (Mar 28, 2008)

davros said:


> You might be interested in watching this! http://www.itv.com/CatchUp/Video/default.h...mp;Filter=19258
> 
> He finally comes clean about the 350Z review!!!! (It's a few minutes in)



Duff linky Davros?

:chairshot


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

neils45 said:


> Duff linky Davros?
> 
> :chairshot


Hmmmmm:nervous: 

Not sure....maybe too many people are watching  Not working for me now either!!! It is funny, not just the 350Z either!


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

neils45 said:


> Duff linky Davros?
> 
> :chairshot


http://www.itv.com/CatchUp/Video/default.html?ViewType=5&Filter=19258

Think thats better???? About 4 and a half minutes in I think!!?? Worth watching it all though!!


----------



## ChrisR32_GTR (Oct 28, 2006)

Basically, there are only so many cars Top Gear can test and review over a set period of time..

For TV spectacularism the producers need to find a better car to dazzle the public than they had on last weeks show..

Hence i find the whole program bullshit.


And Clarksons agape mouth at the end of every show with the 'car of the show that blew his mind' may be more referrent to his salary for presenting such a mundane program.

So manufacturers make a better car every week than they did last week just to please Jeremy?

Long live The Stig and his dodgy driving, glad he's not driving me home after a few beers


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

based on the results so far nissan should have nothing to worry about. if i were them i'd give him an official euro spec version, already run in and serviced with no limiter.


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> based on the results so far nissan should have nothing to worry about. if i were them i'd give him an official euro spec version, already run in and serviced with no limiter.


he wouldn;t know what to do with it! - have you seen some his driving???


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

Clarkson and Top Gear are in general very entertaining and interesting. Will it affect my choice of admiration for any car that they happen to hate? 

Not really. If I like a car I like a car. I often agree with them, but not always. Clarkson doesn't have the final say but he draws compelling parallels to my tastes in general. But I mean _in general._


I already know what he will say about the R35. And it doesn't really matter.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

hodgie said:


> He`s already stated that its the car he is most looking forward to driving this year. He`s going to love it.


I think he'll marvel at the technology and yawn after his wide-eyed jaw-dropping veil of "fun." 

Clarkson's responses in this way will really be a passive-aggressive backhanded manner of showing his contempt for the GT-R's brutal and surgical explosive force. 

He'll say something like it does everything too well and has no feeling. 



But whatever.


Top Gear is already far too late to this punch. We've heard every angle already from hot to cold:

"Corvette killer" 
"faster than a 911"
"incredible force"
"brutal"
"Playstation generation' 
"doesn't matter how fast it is because it's the ugliest car ever made" 
"Nissan lies about all lap times"
"One Lap of America proves the R35 on circuit is a failure" 
"it drives itself" 
"emotionally cold"
"is only a Datsun"
"transmissions are all breaking"
"launch control is a failure"
"all cars tested are "ringers" and fakes"
"lacks luxury interior appointments commonly found in Toyota Camrys... what a rip off"
"cut slicks"
"tramlining/ride too harsh.... what a failure"
"should be an Infiniti"
"but wait... the interior is cheap and lacks luxury... I thought this was an Infiniti?"
"did I say this would sell better were it an Infiniti?"
"will never sell beyond a 2 year run... is too expensive for what you get"
"lacks any feeling"
"amazing technology.... a waste of a car"
"ugly"
"7:38 ---a lie"
"7:29 --- impossible"
"7:29 settings to suspension were not factory and will not represent real world conditions... tires are cut slicks"
"Porsche is more emotional and passionate about cars"
"Interior is ugly and uninspiring ... typical Japanese"
"Can it get any uglier?"
"Too heavy; cannot achieve those times"
"Nissan has never raced before.. GT-R is unproven and unworthy of praise"
"driver isn't necessary in the GT-R"
"suspension too hard even in comfort mode; interior lacks appointments.... but this should be an Infiniti anyway"
"Infiniti should take over NISMO and Nissan and show them what should really happen"
"too bad the R35 isn't properly called an Infiniti even though it rides very harshly and lacks luxury appointments on the interior.... poor clueless Nissan"
"is ugly"


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

hahaha, brilliant...


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

watch this Top Gear about the 599 and it will nearly mirror what the R35 review will feel like:

YouTube - Top Gear Ferrari 599 GTB Fiorano

he's all "astonished" and "impressed" with the tremendous force and technology of the 599GTB, but it's all in a mocking tone and full of contempt. 

He doesn't really like any of it. Not really. He's eternally bored and callous even when initially acting excited. 

Because the 1964 Ferrari 275 GTS is "what matters.... it's heart and soul..." the GT-R is already a done deal ---to be passed over and chalked up as another math and science showboat of sterility.


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

agreed - he'll build GTR up with his usual blurb, only to drop it from on high..........


----------



## ticketmaster123 (Mar 19, 2008)

"This an epic...epic car."


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

ticketmaster123 said:


> "This an epic...epic car."


"but,.............stick with the porsche 911.........." is how he'll finish off....


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

supracat said:


> "but,.............stick with the porsche 911.........." is how he'll finish off....


Don't think he'll say that about the 911, as he doesn't really like them himself:chairshot . I guess he will encourage buying an aston martin or something simalar off some sort insteaduke:


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

yes, he hates Porsche generally (except for CGT) but will dismiss the R35 ultimately after he's "astonished" at how it handles and accelerates. 

His fun romp will be had with a seething condescension and mockery of the technology "out of Japan." The "Playstation" screen will take center stage to this chiding and humiliation. The car will be a "video game more akin to an airplane simulator" and he will accentuate this with using the "flappy paddles." 

He may even comment on it's looks, too, if not briefly (which will be dryly backhanded and mocking).


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Fact is, in the UK, the vast majority of people who have at least some interest in cars will be much more impressed with what the time is around the Top Gear track than a few miles of bends in Germany. 

True petrolheads will differ.

Personally, I couldn't gve a stuff what Clarkson thinks.


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

Was just rewatching first episode of the First Season of Top Gear... and if he sticks true to form, I am pretty sure he's not going to like the car 

In his review of the original Zonda.. he said what makes the car is the engine note. GTR? Fail

In his commentary abt F1, he said: take out all the technology and let it just be abt the drivers. "I want my heroes!". GTR - techfest that it is? FAIL! 



While it would probably affect the decision of some on the fence, it doesn't matter to me one bit. Not when I am going to be driving it later and know it stirs me!


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

you'll piss him off when you fly past his gallardo spider (if he's still got it??)


----------



## OllieMeff (May 30, 2008)

He'll call it shit, slate it massively, argue with hammond who'll love it, then it won't be 'cool' because of Kristen.

Because of the hype the car will become even more popular/legendary.

Then after all this Jezza will get one himself and make everybody want to get rid of there's cos he's got one, he'll get bored, sell it, then everybody in the world will have re-confirmed to themselves he is a self-righteous, arrogant (spelling??) prat.........My Hero!!


----------



## Roly Atluap (Mar 11, 2008)

supracat said:


> you'll piss him off when you fly past his gallardo spider (if he's still got it??)



Hmm, roof off, V10 lambo howling away spitting flames? 

Don't think he'd be too pissed off really:nervous: 


S'pose predicting what negatives he might say softens the blow a bit, but most listed have already been said by others in print, no smoke without fire, so ultimately guess the proof will be in the driving.


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

are you so sure??, being passed by a mere Nissan....?? - i've been out in a Gallardo, and they look fab, but the driving experience leaves a lot to be desired, and certainly it feels no faster than my mod'd P1.


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

he's reviewed the r32, r33, r34 gtrs all with praise, the lemon with praise, and has dropped in the odd "i like skylines" comment in various shows. He's a fan of them 

the only time the skyline/gtr got bad press on top gear was when that fat tosser "car dealer" chap offered some misguided info on 2nd hand ones.


----------



## the King (Sep 23, 2007)

I think I read him saying that he sold it!!(the Gallardo). He wrote this when he was doing a piece about the Evo X FQ360.

Jeremy Clarkson Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution X review | Driving - Times Online


----------



## the King (Sep 23, 2007)

He could jolly well be pulling the legs especially the reason he gave for doing so.


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

thankyou for clarifying King. - i remember the fanfare when he bought it but interesting to hear it's now been sold.
Did i detect in his article that he is already potentially putting down the GTR on basis of price v's the EVO X???


----------



## Roly Atluap (Mar 11, 2008)

supracat said:


> are you so sure??, being passed by a mere Nissan....?? - i've been out in a Gallardo, and they look fab, but the driving experience leaves a lot to be desired, and certainly it feels no faster than my mod'd P1.



100% sure


----------



## Swiss Frank (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey TokyoGTR, glad you added that last category just for me 

The car's actually growing on me... worst case scenario of course is that by the time the F430 shows up I can't stand to let the GT-R go.

I'm just idly wasting time posting as I wait for JAF to come jump-start the M5, whose battery has been run down by the alarm!!!


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Swiss Frank said:


> Hey TokyoGTR, glad you added that last category just for me
> 
> The car's actually growing on me... worst case scenario of course is that by the time the F430 shows up I can't stand to let the GT-R go.
> 
> I'm just idly wasting time posting as I wait for JAF to come jump-start the M5, whose battery has been run down by the alarm!!!


If you've got time to kill then take a look at my response to your Suck-List. I've been waiting for you!


----------



## Swiss Frank (Apr 29, 2008)

suck list is prolly so far down the list I won't be able to find it 

OK: After 3 weeks solely in the GT-R, and two after the breakin, the M5 feels REALLY underpowered. Sport mode, 3000RPM, 2nd, floor it, and geez I had to try to stay awake until it was time to shift. I remember it "used to be" so quick I couldn't physically keep the throttle open.

If its speed you want you got it in spades in the GT-R.

But with the 4 windows and sunroof open, I felt like I was experiencing Tokyo again. I felt like a tourist, drop-jawwed at the neon. Steering/ brakes/ clutch/ shift/ throttle made me felt like a pro. At times I found myself happily going the speed limit! And the (distant) growl of the V-8 actually gave me a goosebump as I swung the tail out around a 90 degree left turn at 45kph... which felt as comfortable as playing catch with an old glove.

Its clear I'm just not a GT-R person. On the other hand its kind of ruined me for acceleration. I really don't want to put GBP 10K into a mere 60HP for the M5 (Dinan kit) when its probably only worth 15k. So (to misquote the office) now I'm confused.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Swiss Frank said:


> suck list is prolly so far down the list I won't be able to find it


You're not getting out of it that easily - here it is http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/97226-gt-r-top-ten-suck-list.html 

So what are you going to do now about your GT-R? Still selling?


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

dont do it swiss frank!! - you know you want to keep it, deep down..;!!!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Hi5 said:


> he's reviewed the r32, r33, r34 gtrs all with praise, the lemon with praise, and has dropped in the odd "i like skylines" comment in various shows. He's a fan of them
> 
> the only time the skyline/gtr got bad press on top gear was when that fat tosser "car dealer" chap offered some misguided info on 2nd hand ones.


Ah, at last, someone who in 4 pages actually remembers who Clarkson is!

This beloved forum on which you are posting, was set up by Joss Ellis and myself way back in 1996 when we both had R32 GT-Rs.
I decided to set up a UK GT-R Register as there was no club in the UK back then (and only 40 GT-Rs in the whole country!).

Jeremy has ALWAYS adored the GT-R and when he needed one for his first video extravaganza (Clarkson Unleashed) contacted me and it is my blue R32 that Colin Blower is drifting at Bruntingthorpe.

When we met I immediately asked if he would become Honorary President of our fledgling club and he agreed and even mentioned the fact in one of his books!

I then helped out providing an R33 for a later video (I can be seen waving the chequered flag!) and put him in touch with Dave Jones for the Super Lemon R.

So Jezza has a history of loving GT-Rs.

Of course, being Jezza and with the weight of expectation, he may well end up slagging off the R35, but if he does it will be based on his really quite good knowledge of the previous generations of GT-R.


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

has jc ever actually owned a gtr though??


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

No. But as he's sold the Gaylordo...


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Going back 8-10 years ago,the Skyline owners club-Not sure which one! Made Clarkson chairman of the club-BUT after he spoke ill of the Skyline at a meet,he was booted out.
I'v met him a couple of times and seems ok to me.


----------



## dwreid (Mar 2, 2008)

Great, just so long as he's put down his deposit and joined the lottery like the rest of us and he ain't first in line. :thumbsup: 

Also big thanks for the site history and for getting it up and running in the first place. I'm a latecomer to the GT-R legacy but getting a big kick out of the site and the knowledge being shared about all models. Keep up the good work all you GT-R gurus out there and be kind to us newbies.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

TREG said:


> Going back 8-10 years ago,the Skyline owners club-Not sure which one! Made Clarkson chairman of the club-BUT after he spoke ill of the Skyline at a meet,he was booted out.
> I'v met him a couple of times and seems ok to me.


Er, read the post three above yours! 

There was originally only one club, the one I set up.


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

well done Mr Yu. - your foresight back then is giving joy to many now - i post on a few sites but this one certainly has an air of credibility, maturity and downright good humour at times (youve got to laugh about the R35 ordering process......!!!) - thankyou for the legacy!!:clap:


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

sorry, meant to add that i was flicking through some old EVO mags at the weekend and came across your long term 355 spider report - the one with the pic of the spider and yourself by side of the rd - the joys of spider ownership! - did you ever get the ecu fully mod'd on that car? - am thinking of doing the same on my own spider.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Thanks for the appreciation; I didn't mean to boast, just to let people who have only got to know JC in more recent years know that he was one of the original Skyline GT-R fans.

Of course now the car is far more well known, he may backtrack and claim Nissan have "sold out" (which was admittedly my first reaction on hearing about it being a world car, usable by anyone etc.), but contrary to popular belief, I think he really does say what he thinks about a car and more often than not, I find his opinion is very close to mine.

The only time I have vehemently disagreed with him was when he eulogised about the Corvette Z06 and then declared it unsuitable for UK roads. Wuss.  

As for the F355 Spider, it really came alive when I asked Verdi to get it remapped and they got Superchips to do it. Raised the rev limit to 9,500rpm and gained a massive amount of mid-range oomph that changing the exhaust and air filters didn't do by themselves.

It also holds the record for being the longest-surviving Yumobile, as I had it a full five years with no blow ups! 

The pic you refer to was after it lost its coolant through a heater hose after caning it at 180mph for a prolonged period. Not really the engine's fault and no rebuild necessary, just some water.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

hey david... good chatting with you recently, been a long time.

i guess i started this thread because people seemed to think that one person's opinion could mean SO much to them that they might not purchase the car if he doesn't like it. but what's actually happened is the majority of people are merely interested to hear what he has to say but will not base anything on his opinion.

just goes to show that motoring journalism has become pure entertainment and has lost the plot.


----------



## Swiss Frank (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi TokyoGTR, David.Yu:

I don't see the motor journalism as pure entertainment. I read the German and British press regularly for 20 years, US from 1980-2000 or so, and have always found the opinions matching my own (limited) experiences enough that I trust them highly about cars I haven't driven. That includes my last two car orders, the F430 and GT-R. They also turned me on to the Supra and the E39 M5, both of which I could testdrive, but which was a waste of time: every word I've read about these cars described them perfectly and I could have made as informed a decision without taking one off the forecourt.

I do see a move _towards_ entertainment over this quarter-century: wracking of brains to come up with yet another amusing way to describe the acceleration. And after hitting 41 I don't have time to read every word of every article and would like a joke-free "powerpoint edition". But I'm surely in the extreme minority. Until I lucked onto my current career vector I was among those looking more for vicarious thrills about the latest alpine escapade than to hear the top ten reasons why you might be unhappy with the latest supercar...


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Well speaking as a motoring journalist, I hope our entire industry has not lost the plot! 

I'm sure we all turn to our favourite car magazines for their reviews of cars we are interested in to draw up a short list prior to actually test driving. 

In fact most car buyers nowadays (including virtually all R35 GT-R buyers!) even skip that last step, sometimes out of necessity, so what else are you going to base your opinion on?

Clarkson and the rest of the Last Of The Summer Petrol gang just spice up their opinions with some crowd-pleasing entertainment, but I'm sure they still end up saying what they think. 

In fact, "due to the unique way the BBC is funded", I trust their opinions more than most!


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

any ideas if the yu-mobile is still going strong?? must have been a major shitpants epxerience to lose that coolant hose when you did. prob any other car would have ended up with knackered engine. it was some of your experiences and commentary that really focussed my interest in the 355 spider, so cheers!
will certainly consider the remap and air filter mods - am looking into bmc vortex filters at mo. sound off that engine is truly amazing once you pass 5.5k revs.


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

I enjoy reading/watching Clarkson's commentaries on cars. He is a great communicator and therefore gives millions of people a sense of what it might be like to drive their dream cars......I heard there's a new paddington bear book coming out....that means more toys will be sold and clarkson (heir to the paddington bear toy fortune) will get even richer.....great! i hope he gets his veyron so i can watch it being driven on tv!


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

I like Clarkson principally because he savaged the new Civic Type-R (it _is_ crap) which has helped the residuals on mine.


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

Durzel said:


> I like Clarkson principally because he savaged the new Civic Type-R (it _is_ crap) which has helped the residuals on mine.


came over with a wry smile with your quote mate. - having previously owned a couple of the original ctr's i honestly questioned why honda positioned the new CTR where it is now, and didn't keep to the successful original formula. - those original ctr's were a real hoot to drive, if maybe a bit fragile, and at £15k or thereabouts when they were launched. a real bargain too.


----------



## fireblade69 (Sep 9, 2006)

it has to be said, he can be funny as hell and i think he's a "Legend"

when topgear do review it i would love to offer topgear my R33 GTR if they decide to revisit the older models!!!

lets face it 32's 33's and 34's are still the daddy and i doubt anyone could buy much better or faster than a tuned R33 GTR with £15'000

the idea of the Stig doing topgear track in mine gives me a hardon, i would love top know what time it would post, i would even stretch to a set of new 888's tyres for it

Clarkson - ring me on 07900497110 LOL ;-)


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

...doesnt really matter what he says...hes a jovial fellow and i do like his dry witt and sarcastic nature, he is however a pr*ck in real life...met him a few times.

Quentin Wilson (the count), Tiff...& hamster are much easier to talk too. 

Evo Mag boys aka Bovingdon, Metcalf and Co are the guys i listen too opinion wise. :smokin:


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

Got to agree that opinionwise the EVO guys are pretty much always on the ball - only thing i disagreed with was their original rating for my beloved supra of 3 stars - at least they saw sense and upped it to 3.5! - still not where it deserves though!


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

Clarkson is very funny, and often says what I think, but Top Gears opinion would have zero effect on my car purchasing decisions.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

MidLifeCrisis said:


> Clarkson is very funny, and often says what I think, but Top Gears opinion would have zero effect on my car purchasing decisions.


This sums up by thoughts.

Top Gear is great entertainment. :thumbsup:


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

Clarkson is an amusing guy - especially with the very strong views/opinions he is paid to have  

He has no relevance to my life in any way that I can see.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Holy thread reserection batman


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> Holy thread reserection batman


Doesn't really matter as I still bought the R35 because of GT5 inspiration and NOT him! He does critically evaluate cars but, He hates french cars somehow for some reasons. Remember French cars have Jap Tech. since Renault has alliance with Nissan.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

I love the "boys playing together" format of Top Gear. It's not about Jezza, Hamster, or May. Imagine if the show were hosted by just one of them? It wouldn't work.

Boys and their toys. It's not been a motoring show for decades. And I wouldn't watch it if it were. I couldn't give a shit about the size of the glove box in a Astra Max diesel.

I wanna see what happens when you try to get to the NatWest Tower in London, from Bangladesh, in a lightly salted crisp, with 12p to your name, and an itchy rash. That's my kind of license fee reward.

Jezza? Old, fat and rich. Top great bloke.
Hamster? Old, fat and rich. Top great bloke.
May? Old fat and rich. Top great bloke.

Motoring advice from any or all? Don't be silly. They know nothing. 

Funny show.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Motoring advice from any or all? Don't be silly. They know nothing.


That's not actually true. Clarkson knows a lot more about cars than he lets on. He dumbs himself down for the TG audience, which is a shame IMO.
May is a very good motoring journalist and knows his subject well, if not up there with the evo guys.
Hammond, however, is a local radio DJ done good.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

MIKEGTR said:


> Holy thread reserection batman





enshiu said:


> Doesn't really matter as I still bought the R35 because of GT5 inspiration and NOT him! He does critically evaluate cars but, He hates french cars somehow for some reasons. Remember French cars have Jap Tech. since Renault has alliance with Nissan.


:chuckle:

you two can make good friends :thumbsup:


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

The chap i always take notice of, and read all his comments on the cars i like is, Steve Sutcliffe of Autocar, he seems to be on my wavelength, and talks sense.


----------



## GTR_JED (Sep 21, 2009)

I think Clarkson answers this himself....


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't really care but, somehow he likes the MY11 GT-R. 

He's critical review is more personal than in general.


----------

